# Methodist Church - Surrey - Aug 2014



## brickworx (Aug 18, 2014)

Rather proud of this one only because it's my first 'exclusive' ie: I dont believe it has been reported on before.

This church is a modern structure, very recently abandoned, I was unsure how it would turn out but I am quite pleased with the results.A stone's throw from my childhood home, I guess this church would of been much like any other church, dishing out hope hope to the ever hopeful.

Cant find any real history on the place so here we go, on with the pics - full slideshow available here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157646056885017/show/



Exterior by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr



Stained by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr



ManInChurch by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr



RetroLumens by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr



NewLight by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr



Owl by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr



ManTakesASeat by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr



Righto by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr



ManInShadow by BrickworkUrbex, on Flickr


Thanks for Looking

Brickworx


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 18, 2014)

Nice one, there really is some beautiful light in there. 
I've def never seen it reported before  
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## brickworx (Aug 18, 2014)

Good to hear its a 1st and thanks, the light did work really well in there.


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 18, 2014)

Lovely chap very nice indeed


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Aug 18, 2014)

Horrible on the outside but lovely inside


----------



## brickworx (Aug 18, 2014)

Yeah, even though this is a modern place, it was still as beautiful as an ageing building in its own way ....church architecture is very thoughtful, old and new I guess.


----------



## Onmyown (Aug 18, 2014)

Great little find that, thanks for sharing..


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 18, 2014)

Strange it seems a bit to new for knocking down?You,ve got some great shots here,thanks for showing.


----------



## brickworx (Aug 18, 2014)

Yeah, but you know, doesn't seem to matter if the money is right....Big money equals bulldozers unfortunately.


----------



## cunningplan (Aug 18, 2014)

The light in there works well with your photos! Nice one


----------



## fluffy5518 (Aug 18, 2014)

Fantastically well lit shots !! Great report !


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Aug 19, 2014)

3rd shot is full on WIN. Great shots and nice find sir!


----------



## LittleOz (Aug 28, 2014)

Looks good for a modern church, nice find. I may have to take a little trip down the A3


----------



## derelictwom (Sep 2, 2014)

Shot number 3 does it for me... The ceiling looks daunting!


----------



## Dugie (Sep 3, 2014)

Nicely done mate you have got some good snaps there.

Dugie


----------



## brickworx (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks chaps - the ceiling is the feature in that place.


----------

